# Slopes and Grades



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

What is the best material to use to build up slopes and to cover beneath grades and the sides of grades. I'm using the cookie cutting method of raising my grade elevations but need to know what is the best material to cover the sides with and close it in, paper Mache, or Plaster of paris soaked bandages (more commonly called Modroc)?
This is my first attempt at a scale train board. My layout is 6.5' x 12' and is O-scale. What is the maximum grade I can use to climb to 5" above the table top. I have about 12 ft. to make the climb. This would make a rise of about 0.41" per ft, or a little less than 1/2" per ft. Is this too steep? My loop is a minimum of 48" in diameter (using FasTrack 0-48 radius curves on inside loop.
4' diameter x 3.14 = 12.56'
I'm still cutting out the board, so it will be a while before I can test run a train on the grade and before I get into landscaping the layout.
I don't want to reinvent the wheel, so if any of you guys can help a novice in this train board buiilding process, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I dont know much about O scale, but in general, 4% is the max you want to go for grade. At 5" high and 144" of track length, you are about 3.4%.

For the sides, look at NIMT's threads for building mountains. SHould be exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. I've got a little more cutting to do and I will be able to begin raising my elevations. Then we can test it... I've got the Polar Express 2-8-4 steamer and I've seen in a few posts that she doesn't pull that well on grades, so we'll just have to wait and see.
I'm anxious to get my layout running. I can always do the landscaping and filling under grades at a more relaxing pace. I've been going at cookie cutting up my board with a vengeance. It wasn't easy taking a jig saw to a really nice looking train table..just had to make myself do it.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds interesting! But :ttiwwop: :laugh:


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll take some pictures when I've got something to show. Right now all you would see is a 6.5'x12' brown painted, cork topped table with some cuts running all over the place. When I get the cutouts elevated, I'll shoot some pictures.


----------

